
Show HN: Autogit – automatically execute commands across multiple Git repos - fabiospampinato
https://github.com/fabiospampinato/autogit
======
darekkay
I've been looking for a tool like this and ended up using simple bash aliases:

    
    
      # Git
      git4all() {
        find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 3 -type d -name '.git' -prune -exec sh -c 'echo ${0%?????}; git -C ${0%?????} $1' {} "$1" \;
      }
      
      alias push-all='git4all "push" \;'
      alias pull-all='git4all "pull --ff-only --all" \;'
      alias fetch-all='git4all "fetch --all" \;'
      alias status-all='git4all "status -s" \;'
    

However, I really like Autogit's advanced features and will certainly look
into it :)

~~~
fabiospampinato
I'm glad you find it useful :)

This is just the initial release, as I'm using it more myself I'll refine it
further.

